# [OT] Gentoo auf iBook oder doch besser Centrino

## mec

Hallo @all,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues Labtop zu kaufen.

Derzeit setze ich Gentoo nur auf i686 Rechnern (inkl. Labtop) ein.

Ich spiele aber schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mit ggf. ein iBook zu kaufen.

Welche Vor-/Nachteile hat ein iBook ggü. einem Centrino mit Einsatz von Gentoo?

Gibt es gravierende Nachteile/Einschränkungen auf dem iBook mit Einsatz von Gentoo?

Danke und Gruss

----------

## Fibbs

Hi mec,

ich hörte von einem eingefleischten iBook-Fetischisten, dass bei den neueren iBooks die Hardware unter Linux erst so langsam benutzbar wird. Aktuell geht die WLAN-Karte nicht (das wird wohl noch ein bisschen so bleiben), die Tastaturbeleuchtung dagegen schon, das Touchpad wiederum nicht.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist auf dem iBook mit Linux auch noch unter aller Sau.

Ich glaube demnach, dass Linux auf einem x86 auf jeden Fall besser läuft als auf dem iBook, andererseits ist das iBook halt um Meilen "geiler".

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## Cenrim

also mein touchpad funzt prima... von anfang an..

ich denke, du meinst die in den neueren powerbooks, die mit der scrollfunktion

bei mir geht eigentlich alles außer wlan...

wobei, modem hab ich nie ausprobiert

und notfalls muss ich halt doch OS X booten, was mir aber noch um einiges lieber is, als ne partition für M$-zeuch zu verschwenden...  :Rolling Eyes: 

auch die akku-laufzeit is bei ihren ~4 stunden, ich hab meine CPU eh fast immer auf 600mhz... meist reicht das ja

----------

## Fugee47

also bei mir läuft gentoo super aufm ibook. Hab das Teil jetzt seit Februar. War zwar n moment arbeitet alles ans laufen zu kriegen (mit den Funktionstasten, Powermanagment ......) aber die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt.

also ich würds mir wieder kaufen.

Nachteil ist, das es kaum Spiele für ppc-Linux gibt. Habe als kommerzielles game nur Quake 2 ans laufen gekriegt.

Aber ich habe mir das Teil ja auch nicht zum spielen gekauft.

----------

## rojaro

Da sich ja bisher nur die iBook-Fraktion gemeldet hat, dacht ich mir eben das ich auch mal meinen Centrino-Senf dazuschreiben muss ^^

Also, ich besitze einen älteren Toshiba M30 Notebook (noch mit 1.5Ghz), den ich mittlerweile ziemlich auch aufgebohrt habe. Es funktioniert alles ausser der eingebaute Toshiba SD-Card Reader (da Toshiba sich kurioser Weise weigert die Specs zu dem ding rauszurücken). Kurz die technischen Daten:

Der Prozessor is Fix genug für fast alle Dinge die man damit machen will. Ich hab noch zusätzlich ne 20GB Partition mit WindowsXP auf dem Rechner das ich ausschliesslich zum Zocken (z.b. Halflife2, Doom3) und für Photoshop benutze. Alles andere mach ich ausschliesslich auf Linux (zu mal ich mit Linux Softwareentwicklung meine Knete verdiene).

```
neutron distfiles # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1496.337

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 2957.31
```

Ursprünglich hatte das Notebook nur 256MB RAM aber den hab ich ein paar Wochen nach dem Kauf auf 1GB aufgerüstet. Die passenden RAM-Bausteine gibts bei fast jedem PC-Händler. Ausserdem sind die dinger recht günstig im Vergleich zu den Preisen beim Applestore.

```
neutron distfiles # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1033024     988888      44136          0     134676     480532

-/+ buffers/cache:     373680     659344

Swap:      1004052          0    1004052
```

Orginal kam eine 60GB Platte mit dem Notebook, hab ich vor ein paar Wochen ausgetauscht und eine 100GB platte eingebaut. Die 60GB Platte sitzt seither in einem externen USB-Festplatten Gehäuse.

```
neutron distfiles # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda4             74714332   4052696  66866280   6% /

udev                    516512      2780    513732   1% /dev

/dev/hda1             20731848  13968192   6763656  68% /mnt/winxp

tmpfs                   262144        16    262128   1% /tmp

none                    516512         0    516512   0% /dev/shm
```

Nachfolgend die liste aller PCI Devices. Jedes von ihnen ist Supported und funktioniert, ausser eben der "Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller" da Toshiba die Specs nicht rausrückt. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht weiter wild. Da das Notebook wie gesagt schon etwas älter ist habe ich auch irgendwann die orginal 11MBit WLAN Karte ausgebaut und eine neue Atheros a/b/g Karte eingebaut die ich für kleines Geld bei eBay geschossen habe :)

Die Orginal Centrino Karte funktionierte aber auch ohne Probleme (ausser das die halt mit 11MBit recht langsam war).

```
neutron distfiles # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)
```

However, der Vorteil gegenüber einem iBook liegt klar auf der Hand: Performance, Erweiterbarkeit & Treibersupport. Da fast nur Top-Standardkomponenten verbaut wurden die fast alle vom Linuxkernel supported werden, der Prozessor im vergleich zu einem Pentium4 ungefähr einem 2.2 bis 2.4 Ghz P4 ebenbürtig ist, und auch sonst sich fast alles umbauen/erweitern lässt würd ich immer ein Centrino Notebook über ein iBook oder Powerbook stellen. Ausserdem gibt es sehr schöne kleine & geile Centrino Notebooks die wesentlich günstiger sind als die Apple Notebooks.

----------

## hoschi

Dann melde ich mich auch mal,

ich habe ein IBM-ThinkPad R52 mit PCI-Express und DDR2  :Smile: 

Unter Linux läuft als System stabil mit S-ATA/APIC/ACPI/USB/WLAN und Video, selbstredende wird auch das Touchpad und der geniale Trackpoint vom aktuellen Vanilla-Kernel voll unterstützt, so nette Spielerein wie die Lautstärkeregler und das Thinklight (Tastaturbeleuchtung) funktionieren zum Glück sowieso über das Bios (ansonsten gibt es extra eine ThinkPad-Funktion im Vanilla-Kernel).

Unklar ist im moment folgends:

 S1 und S3 Modus (nicht getestet)

 Voller Support der beiden Grafik-Pipelines des GMA 900 Grafikchips (Teil es i915GM) durch Xorg

 Infrarot (nicht getestet)

 PCCARD, davon habe ich null Plan, ich weiß auch nicht ob mein PCMCIA-Slot wirklich funktioniert (nicht getestet)

Auf dem gesamten Notebook befindet sich kein Stück Software das nicht unter GPL/LGPL oder wenigstens BSD-Lizenz steht, mit ausnahme von Quake3 (hier aber nur eine Frage der Zeit) und der WLAN-Firmaware.

Einziger Nachteil:

Inzwischen gibt es keine echten ThinkPads mehr von IBM, sondern nur noch fünf Jahre von Lenovo mit "IBM-Label".

Danach wird Big Blue aus dem Consumer-Markt verschwunden sein - Idioten  :Sad: 

Qualitativ sind IBM und Apple die besten überhaupt.

Wenn dir also die Lenovo-Geschichte nichts ausmacht, würde ich nur zwischen IBM und Apple wählen, höchstens noch Dell.

Bei Apple hast du eben das "Intel-Risiko", andererseits lebt ja der PPC im Cell weiter - Hmm.

Siemens, Acer und Toshiba sind "nur" Mittelfeld, wo man Gericom und Yakumo in den Zufriedensheitsstatistiken einordnen darf kann man bei heise.de nachlesen, bitte Tüten für Erbrochenes bereit halten.

Ich finde ja persönlich, das IBM und Apple dieses Jahr ein Jahr "der doofen Entscheidungen" am laufen haben, erst die ThinkPads an Lenovo "verpfändet" und dann Apple. Als Hardwaretroll hat man es 2005 echt nicht leicht.

----------

## dertobi123

Und noch ein wenig mehr Senf ...

Ich habe seit März ein iBook und bin  bisher hellauf begeistert. Sehr schönes Gerät, Akkulaufzeit unter Linux von ungefähr 4 Stunden, unter MacOS X ein wenig mehr. Bis auf die integrierte Airport Extreme Karte ist alles unterstützt, und für diese wird es in absehbarer Zeit auch Treiber für Linux geben =)

Einzige Nachteile soweit: Die (noch) nicht unterstützte WLan-Karte sowie die recht kleine (30GB) Festplatte.

Empfehlung: Die eingebauten 256 MB Ram sollten durch einen weiteren Riegel ergänzt werden.

----------

## toskala

ich persönlich würde ein centrino notebook nehmen, da ich der überzeugung bin, dass man mit ppc und linux einer minderheit in der minderheit angehört.

es stören dinge wie fehlendes flash für firefox und die unmöglichkeit vmware zu benutzen. naja, es gibt ja mol, aber innerhalb von mol, dann virtual pc? ob das geht weiss ich nicht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *toskala wrote:*   

> naja, es gibt ja mol, aber innerhalb von mol, dann virtual pc? ob das geht weiss ich nicht.

 

eeeew, Du bist ekelig  :Wink: 

Gut, wenn VMWare oder Flash unbedingt sein müssen, sollte man nicht zu einem PPC raten  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

hihi, naja, desperate times call for desperate measures  :Wink: 

----------

## rojaro

Akkulaufzeit ... hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen ... für mein Toshiba M30 gibts nen netten Hochleistungsakku ...

```
neutron ~ # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info 

present:                 yes

design capacity:         95040 mWh

last full capacity:      87879 mWh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          10800 mV

design capacity warning: 1760 mWh

design capacity low:     0 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  10 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  10 mWh

model number:            G71C0003K210

serial number:           2100004797

battery type:            Li-ION  

OEM info:
```

Ich bin im moment jeden Tag ca. 6 Stunden bei einem Kunden und in dieser Zeit läuft das Notebook durchgehend nur vom Akku ... mal tut es mehr, mal weniger, aber ich arbeite die gesammte Zeit daran ... die Displaybeleuchtung habe ich allerdings der Augenfreundlichkeit wegen eigentlich immer auf Maximum eingestellt. Prozessorgeschwindigkeit regel ich über Speedfreq mit Dynamic policy (automatisch an Bedarf angepasst). Würd ich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung runterdrehen und die Prozessorgeschwindigkeit auf 600Mhz runter drehen, würd das Notebook wohl noch wesentlich länger laufen. Aber 6 Stunden reichen mir schon :)

----------

## mec

abschliessender SENF  :Wink: 

Resume der ganzen Zeilen ist für mich, dass sich der iBook-Umstieg unproblematisch gestalten würde.

Es wird zwar "noch" nicht alles unterstützt was unter i686 & Co. "nahezu" kein Problem ist...

...also bleibt es wohl eine Frage des "GEFALLENS".

Was für mich offen bleibt ist dir Frage, "compiletime". Derzeit nutze ich wie hoschi auch einen R52.

Erfahrungswerte zu Intel/AMD-System gibt es ja zuhauf, doch zu PPC?

----------

## hoschi

Nicht die Compile-Zeit zählt, sondern das was hinten raus kommt...na ja, fast.

----------

